

Mixing Open Source & Business - hhm
http://www.stevestreeting.com/2008/08/28/mixing-open-source-business-my-take/

======
hhm
The author of the article is the creator of the great Ogre 3d engine. His
advice is worth reading, as he's very experienced both in creating successful
open software and in doing contract work related to it (he explains the
results in the article).

